# KONG stuffi'n Easy Treat, anyone?



## Ramona (Aug 15, 2015)

My puppy did NOT like the LIVER taste, he is very picky. Which taste does your dog love the most?


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ramona said:


> My puppy did NOT like the LIVER taste, he is very picky. Which taste does your dog love the most?


Bully stick! :whoo:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Ramona (Aug 15, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Bully stick! :whoo:
> 
> besos, Ricky Ricardo


This.

Neither of my dogs took to Kongs, even with treats inside, or to plastic teething bones. Bully sticks and deer antlers.


----------



## Ramona (Aug 15, 2015)

But it doesn't answer my question, hehe 

I'm about to order Stuff'n paste, so I'm askin'


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Both my boys love peanut butter in their Kongs.


----------



## Ramona (Aug 15, 2015)

You mean KONG Stuffn's peanut butter? Cause that's all im asking for


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

boomana said:


> Neither of my dogs took to Kongs, even with treats inside, or to plastic teething bones. Bully sticks and deer antlers.


To quote a political figure, "I like um all, you betcha!"

I like Kongs filled with fresh vegetables, cheese, tiny pieces of ham, peenut butter, and dried fruit. I like deer antlers, moose antlers, elk antlers, and flavored Nylabones.

Mi Popi has a home dehydrator and he slices bananas and dries them for mi for a training treat.

But mi mostest favorite is a nice bully stick. I can eat a 6" bully stick in under 30 minutes! :hungry:

If any doggies have any leftovers, por favor send then to mi casa! :laugh: I must have a hole in mi tummy!

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

My thought is most people do not stuff KONGs with material sold by the Kong Company. There are healthier alternatives without chemicals (e.g. meat, fruit, veggies, cheese, yogurt, dog food, etc.). Good luck!


----------

